# 2nd Knoebles get together? Pa members



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Who is up for another May meeting? It doesn't take much for me to reserve a pavilion - I want to get the same one we got last year. 

Wondering if anyone would be interested.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm not in PA but I would love to! I'm sure Chester would love to meet up with other goldens.

However, we won't be around the 3rd and 4th weekends in May, so we might not be able to.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

bump
bump
bump


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Is it ever going to be warm enough to go to Knobels? I have to check my daughter's college lax schedule, they don't like the goalie to be missing!!!!

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Sounds interesting! Mid May could work for us....let us know! Weekend before memorial day is bad for us, we typically go to Dewey Beach and O.C, MD for my wife's b-day.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

We might be interested if its not my weekend to work......How far from South Jersey is it?


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Knoebles is in Elysburg, Pa - you can always mapquest it to find out how far it is from your town.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

I will not bew attending this one. I was not impressed with it last year. Driving all the way up there and then everyboy went there own ways and there were alot of ppl at the park besides us. The best one was when we met at the state park, long drive but you got to sit around and chat with everyone and get to know them. Keep me in mind if you ever chose another place besides Knobels. Plus I have no young kids and dont do rides. Have a blast though.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

The point of going to Knoebles for people who aren't from around here I thought was to enjoy Knoebles? Perhaps my thinking was wrong. It's a great park with lots to do and to eat, I understand wanting to spend time together and I admit, I got caught up in the park because my friend wanted her kid to ride a lot of the rides - but still, I think the point of going here is yes, getting to see each other but going there and not letting or having anyone go to the park when it's awesomeness is there doesn't make much sense either. Whether you have kids or not, it's a fun shady place to go. Lots to see and do even if you don't want to ride the rides. I'm sorry you did not have a fun time.


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb (Jun 1, 2009)

Just pick a date so we can schedule a vacation day from work. We are scheduled to work all weekends that month, so a Vacation day needs to be scheduled. Woof


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

As an aside, I was sad that I missed seeing you guys (and Bev and co.) as much as I did, this year I was planning on sticking around the pavillon much more this year but I still would like to take Max on that ride again. 

If this doesn't come together, we could always meet on a day that is good for you guys, S&S - I hope Nancy can walk a lot farther - maybe if that's the case you can see much more of the park! Let me know!


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb (Jun 1, 2009)

With Nancy now being more mobile we might see more of the park. Was really hoping to do another golden train ride, and get more of those great pictures. As long as we have enough notice we can schedule a day off. :wavey:


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Here is the calendar for the park. How about May 21st or 22nd? Now the reason I start off by saying May is because it's not nearly as busy as June so it's less crowded - which is usually a good thing. It's also not as hot. We could meet in June if you'd want to - just more people and higher temps. I say 21st-22nd because it should be beautiful out by then - not too cold - and walking in the creek with the goldens would not be fun if it were too cool out. 

If we set on a day, I will for sure be there even if only Nancy and Kevin come  I just don't know how many people will be able to come on those days yet. Just let me know even if it's a small number of people, if you'd still be willing to putz around the pavilion and park that day! (weather permitting - which means, not downpouring the entirity of the day!)

I forgot to post the calendar!!

http://www.knoebels.com/calendar/default.asp?cat=all


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

It looks like we'll have to be a no. Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

We could always do the first week in June too...it really doesn't matter so much to me - I can do anytime. It's trying to find a day that works for everyone who would like to go.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Busy time of year, when you pick a date- We might be able to plan ahead.


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb (Jun 1, 2009)

May or June is the same for us.How about May 21, its the week before memorial day weekend?


----------



## welovbrian (Jun 17, 2010)

Sounds like fun, i hope there's some water for all of us to play in


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ive always wanted to go to Knoebels and the meetup sounds fun. I am from VA, but maybe would be interested driving up with Bauer!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Late May doesn't work for us, but early June might. Need to check the kid's schedules... Hopefully the chosen date works for us.


----------

